# What will you buy?



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

You are given a $200,000 check. You can only buy a car with it. You can't cash it. It has to be given to car dealer.
Before you say you buy the car and sell it later, I tell you, you are not allowed to do that. Now be a good boy/girl and go buy your dream car/s that you won't sell ever 😁

I will buy these. It will be over $200,000 but I will pay the difference out of pocket or take a loan 😁
2020 Landcruiser.
2020 Corvette
2020 Toyota Camry XSE V6(My daily driver)


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Muhammad D said:


> 2020 Corvette


You better lose one of your choices since i doubt you will be able to afford the insurance on the vette. -o:

For me it would be a S type Tesla fully loaded. Maybe 2 of them; one for wife unit.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

SHalester said:


> You better lose one of your choices since i doubt you will be able to afford the insurance on the vette. -o:
> 
> For me it would be a S type Tesla fully loaded. Maybe 2 of them; one for wife unit.


Allow me some correction. It is "An S type" not "A S type" :wink:
I am a good driver now, no points no accidents. Learnt my lesson the hard way &#128513;My premium shouldn't be more than $500 for all the three. Could be less than that.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Muhammad D said:


> A S type"


well, your correction is wrong too. Should have been: S Model. So we both wrong. :thumbup:

hahahahahahaha insurance would not care about your driving record. they will see 'corvette' and then see $$$. Plus insurance goes by value of the car. I'm pretty sure you could not afford insurance on all 3 cars; not sure anybody could. And you seem really young; that also causes $$$ to float in the eyes of the insurance agent. Yeah, $500 would be fantasy world.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Muhammad D said:


> You are given a $200,000 check. You can only buy a car with it. You can't cash it. It has to be given to car dealer.
> Before you say you buy the car and sell it later, I tell you, you are not allowed to do that. Now be a good boy/girl and go buy your dream car/s that you won't sell ever &#128513;
> 
> I will buy these. It will be over $200,000 but I will pay the difference out of pocket or take a loan &#128513;
> ...





SHalester said:


> well, your correction is wrong too. Should have been: S Model. So we both wrong. :thumbup:
> 
> hahahahahahaha insurance would not care about your driving record. they will see 'corvette' and then see $$$. Plus insurance goes by value of the car. I'm pretty sure you could not afford insurance on all 3 cars; not sure anybody could. And you seem really young; that also causes $$$ to float in the eyes of the insurance agent. Yeah, $500 would be fantasy world.


some people live in LALALAND in their head. &#128514;



The queen &#128120; said:


> some people live in LALALAND in their head. &#128514;


Let's play here.

I would buy a Ferrari and I can pay for the insurance if I eat ramen noodles for the next 5 years. But I live in the real world so it ain't happen.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

SHalester said:


> well, your correction is wrong too. Should have been: S Model. So we both wrong. :thumbup:
> 
> hahahahahahaha insurance would not care about your driving record. they will see 'corvette' and then see $$$. Plus insurance goes by value of the car. I'm pretty sure you could not afford insurance on all 3 cars; not sure anybody could. And you seem really young; that also causes $$$ to float in the eyes of the insurance agent. Yeah, $500 would be fantasy world.


Disagreement for the sake of disagreement &#129315;. Its 3rd grade English man. An F-15, an F-150, an S class. An S type Tesla etc. Come on man, be brave enough to accept it. You want me to teach you basic English now? 
I can afford $500/month. LC is more expensive than Corvette. I didn't see a big difference when my Ins ran the 2019 LC VIN.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

I pay 1289$ x year for my Mercedes suv ml 350. I am sure a corvette is similar in insurance .


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Muhammad D said:


> You want me to teach you basic English now?


wut? And here I admitted I was wrong and you still go vertical Dude; it is MODEL S. That is the model name. Period. Not sure what else you are going orbital on?
You are also way way way off on what insurance would cost for your 'dream' cars. Why don't you hit the thrusters and return to earth? 
Ease up on the childish insults. sheesh.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

SHalester said:


> well, your correction is wrong too. Should have been: S Model. So we both wrong. :thumbup:





Muhammad D said:


> Disagreement for the sake of disagreement &#129315;. Its 3rd grade English man. An F-15, an F-150, an S class. An S type Tesla etc. Come on man,


And you're both still wrong, since it's called Model S. :biggrin:


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> And you're both still wrong, since it's called Model S. :biggrin:


yeah, yeah I corrected myself AGAIN just now. My bad. All that and I'd never buy that car. I could, if I wanted to, but ain't. I balk if any car is too near $50k out the door.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

TomTheAnt said:


> And you're both still wrong, since it's called Model S. :biggrin:


Not really. You can call it an S type according to English language rules, as long as "An" comes before a singular noun making "A" sound. And he used "A" before "A" sound. That's wrong.
I corrected him for the English part, not for Tesla's naming conventions.
Anyways, back to the topic. What will you buy? &#128513;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Muhammad D said:


> Not really.


You have a lot of issues with car models names, aye? Acura used to have a "Type S" model. which is how I messed up Tesla's Model S. Those are the actual names. No English professor degree required and no way to 'change' them.

This is what happens when drivers have way too much time on their hands.  Nuff said; unwatch\unwatch


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

SHalester said:


> You have a lot of issues with car models names, aye? Acura used to have a "Type S" model. which is how I messed up Tesla's Model S. Those are the actual names. No English professor degree required and no way to 'change' them.
> 
> This is what happens when drivers have way too much time on their hands.  Nuff said; unwatch\unwatch


I corrected you for the English part, not for Tesla's naming conventions. You are always welcome back :wink:

Yes, apparently drivers have too much time. I see some ignored content. Pretty sure they are personal attacks &#128513; They went out of their way to come here and attack &#128513;


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

M has been on attacking mood for quite sometimes with anyone who dare to contradict him.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

We are good on current modern cars so I would go back in time...

1968 Shelby Mustang GT500 (hard top or convertible)
1969 COPO Camaro 

I couldn't do both the Shelby and Camaro unless one or both of them are tribute cars...

1991 Jeep Grand Wagoneer with a LS1 swap
2004 Audi RS6

Last I would get a 1972 Ford Country Squire with a 429ci V8


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

Yep, been wanting this bad boy for a very long time


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> We are good on current modern cars so I would go back in time...
> 
> 1968 Shelby Mustang GT500 (hard top or convertible)
> 1969 COPO Camaro
> ...


You are from California. If you haven't before, please check out that place on Van Ness and California in San Francisco. They have a whole bunch of these old cars, much older than even your taste. That's a place that you would love. Not a bad a place to visit when you visiting SF. It is close to great food too.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Smell My Finger said:


> Yep, been wanting this bad boy for a very long time
> View attachment 457666


I was thinking damn you don't have $500 to buy a Pacer and then found these suckers are averaging $6500 online and original models are going to 25k!!!

https://www.hemmings.com/classifieds/dealer/amc/pacer/2342005.html









Which reminds me I will add something that proves the Pacer was ahead of its time...

1989 Porsche 928 S4


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Smell My Finger said:


> Yep, been wanting this bad boy for a very long time
> View attachment 457666


I dated a girl who drove a Pacer. Trust me those windows allowed people to see waaaay too much into the back seat.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I'd buy a big shiny red pickup and a small pink EV.

I'd plaster the pickup with Bernie, Coexist, and Save the spotted owl stickers. And cover the EV with Trump 2020, Socialism is evil, and a 'Don't tread on me' flag. Then I'd drive around and see how puzzled people get.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

SHalester said:


> wut? And here I admitted I was wrong and you still go vertical Dude; it is MODEL S. That is the model name. Period. Not sure what else you are going orbital on?
> You are also way way way off on what insurance would cost for your 'dream' cars. Why don't you hit the thrusters and return to earth?
> Ease up on the childish insults. sheesh.


That's gabam for ya! Always someone who needs to be punished.

$200,000 would be a down payment


----------



## TahoeAl (Feb 12, 2016)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I pay 1289$ x year for my Mercedes suv ml 350. I am sure a corvette is similar in insurance .


It depends on you driving record and coverage. I pay $1300 for 4 cars, including a 2017 Vette and I live in DC. One car is on a collector's policy @ 150/year


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

I couldn't pay for taxes license fees, or insurance for a $200,000 car.

Never considered a vanity car. 
I'd pass, I would lose it in months unless I lived in it.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Muhammad D said:


> Allow me some correction. It is "An S type" not "A S type" :wink:


Not in 'Murca.

Anyway, I would buy

Ferrari 355
MGB Roadster
Porsche 911 Turbo
Renault A610 Turbo
Fiat 128 3p



Seamus said:


> I dated a girl who drove a Pacer. Trust me those windows allowed people to see waaaay too much into the back seat.


Datsun Sunny Coupe was my passion wagon back in the '90s. Rear seats folded down to make a fold-flat bed. Lots of hanky panky and slap-n-tickle was had in that car.












Muhammad D said:


> Not really. You can call it an S type according to English language rules, as long as "An" comes before a singular noun making "A" sound. And he used "A" before "A" sound. That's wrong.
> I corrected him for the English part, not for Tesla's naming conventions.


You learned English grammar at school, which does not usually happen here. You learned it correctly, and are miffed by people who didn't. I am the same way with Spanish. The word for "there was" or "there were" is había. It doesn't matter if there was one thing or several things, it's always había. But a lot of uneducated native Spanish speakers say habían if there was more than one thing. Which is essentially equivalent in magnitude of error as someone saying in English "a apple".


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Not in 'Murca.
> 
> Anyway, I would buy
> 
> ...


I have always read and listened to educated Americans and English/British. And I have never ever heard or read "A" before "A" sound. Never! That's how I learnt English. I have done both TOEFL(American) and ILETS(British). Using "A" before "A" sound is a massive blunder. It looks really ugly, and not acceptable at all. Maybe it is acceptable in a ghetto neighborhood, but not among decently educated people. The world will laugh if a US President or official speaks/writes such a language. No offence to anybody.

Few examples of an
an honor
an SUV
a stinger missile(Focus on S sound)
a scorpion
an orange
an F-16 Fighting Falcon
A smart person, not an smart person
A University(Although U is a vowel but it is not producing "A" sound here)
An ultimatum
An S Category visa(Hypothetical category)
etc etc etc etc etc


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Muhammad D said:


> Few examples of an
> an honor
> an SUV
> a stinger missile(Focus on S sound)
> ...


A herb.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Buck-a-mile said:


> I couldn't pay for taxes license fees, or insurance for a $200,000 car.
> 
> Never considered a vanity car.
> I'd pass, I would lose it in months unless I lived in it.


Hey, insurance is not a big deal. Trust me. In my spare time I used to give VINs of diffrent cars to my agents and have them run the numbers &#128513; You will be fine with any car equal to or less than $100,000. Trust me. Your premium for a $30k Rav4 and a $90k LC will be pretty much the same. Try it.



reg barclay said:


> A herb.


Yep. Because herb is producing "H" sound. On the other hand, we say an hour not a hour.



TahoeAl said:


> It depends on you driving record and coverage. I pay $1300 for 4 cars, including a 2017 Vette and I live in DC. One car is on a collector's policy @ 150/year


What is Collector's policy? You just store the car and very rarely drive it? &#129300; Educate me on this please. If it is what I guess it is, then I like that. $150/year is awesome.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jon Stoppable said:


>


Do Nuts to Go !
I would have to buy 10 vans( perhaps used)
Throw chest freezers in them.
Av/ dc convertors.
Music speaker system
For my 10 ICE CREAM TRUCKS !

ONE OF MY X' s made $300.00-$400.00 cash a day @ 25% take running someone elses ice cream truck.
Just for Driving.
Cash Money.
So
$1,000.00 a day per truck times 10

Yup.

I want White vans.

Da Ding Da Ding ding da ding . . .


----------



## TahoeAl (Feb 12, 2016)

Muhammad D said:


> What is Collector's policy? You just store the car and very rarely drive it? &#129300; Educate me on this please. If it is what I guess it is, then I like that. $150/year is awesome.


In short, the car is insured but I can only driven to car related events/for pleasure; <2000/year; must keep it in a locked garage.
https://www.valuepenguin.com/classic-car-insurance


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

TahoeAl said:


> It depends on you driving record and coverage. I pay $1300 for 4 cars, including a 2017 Vette and I live in DC. One car is on a collector's policy @ 150/year


Perfect record.
No tickets, no points. High coverage and they look at Mercedes as a luxury car . My husband pay a little
But more for his porshe panamera gts.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I have a Mercedes SL500 that I pay about $800 per year. That’s a 2 seat performance car with hard top convertible.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

TahoeAl said:


> It depends on you driving record and coverage. I pay $1300 for 4 cars, including a 2017 Vette and I live in DC. One car is on a collector's policy @ 150/year


I wasn't gonna say nothing but my insurance is dirt cheap too. $157, for two cars and home insurance. I'm only 29 btw.

People really need to stop getting tickets and into accidents. They have to pay through the roof come time to insure their vehicle.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I wasn't gonna say nothing but my insurance is dirt cheap too. $157, for two cars and home insurance. I'm only 29 btw.
> 
> People really need to stop getting tickets and into accidents. They have to pay through the roof come time to insure their vehicle.


Right. Tickets kill you. At one point, I paid $2,300/6 months for a 2016 Corolla, with $1000 dedutible. When I lowered the deductible to $500, it increased to $2,600. Once the 3 points fell off in 2018, my premium came down to $750/ 6 months. I leant my lesson. My Ins per month was more than my car payment of $360 &#128513; Lesson learnt
I am 30.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

I"m pretty practical..... right now would love a Wrangler and could fully load it out....


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

DriverMark said:


> I"m pretty practical..... right now would love a Wrangler and could fully load it out....
> 
> View attachment 458093


Not a bad choice. Rubicons are the best afforable offroaders. 4Runner TRD Pro is an overall better vehicle, but Wrangler Rubicon is a better offroader.
Hey, I gave you a $200,000 check. Get yourself a Power Wagon too &#128513;


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Love the Grammar Police here! And my earlier comment wasn't directed to anybody's grammar, anyway. But I guess everybody missed the point I was trying to make. Oh well... LOL! :roflmao:


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

TomTheAnt said:


> Love the Grammar Police here! And my earlier comment wasn't directed to anybody's grammar, anyway. But I guess everybody missed the point I was trying to make. Oh well... LOL! :roflmao:


Nah! All is well man. One guy was trying to be smart. The other guy showed him he wasn't that smart about grammar and car insurance &#128513;
All is well.
Anyways, tell us. What are you buying, Tom?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Muhammad D said:


> Right. Tickets kill you. At one point, I paid $2,300/6 months for a 2016 Corolla, with $1000 dedutible. When I lowered the deductible to $500, it increased to $2,600. Once the 3 points fell off in 2018, my premium came down to $750/ 6 months. I leant my lesson. My Ins per month was more than my car payment of $360 &#128513; Lesson learnt
> I am 30.
> View attachment 458088
> 
> View attachment 458089


That's a lot of increase for 3 points. What was your ticket &#128552;


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> That's a lot of increase for 3 points. What was your ticket &#128552;


Nothing fancy man &#128513; Just some standard moving violations. Two illegal turns, and one illegal U-turn. Remember, I had just landed in New York City, and I had only one year of driving history in the United States. All the violations were not diberate, honest to God. They happened because I was neverous and scared as hell. I wasn't in my senses. Two of them were on the same day. I was driving a yellow cab in Manhattan. It was very stressful. Driving a cab in Manhattan is on another level &#128513;


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Muhammad D said:


> Nothing fancy man &#128513; Just some standard moving violations. Two illegal turns, and one illegal U-turn. Remember, I had just landed in New York City, and I had only one year of driving history in the United States. All the violations were not diberate, honest to God. They happened because I was neverous and scared as hell. I wasn't in my senses. Two of them were on the same day. I was driving a yellow cab in Manhattan. It was very stressful. Driving a cab in Manhattan is on another level &#128513;


Been told New York is ticket hell anyways.


----------



## TahoeAl (Feb 12, 2016)

Muhammad D said:


> Right. Tickets kill you. At one point, I paid $2,300/6 months for a 2016 Corolla, with $1000 dedutible. When I lowered the deductible to $500, it increased to $2,600. Once the 3 points fell off in 2018, my premium came down to $750/ 6 months. I leant my lesson. My Ins per month was more than my car payment of $360 &#128513; Lesson learnt
> I am 30.
> View attachment 458088
> 
> View attachment 458089


I am no insurance expert, but some of those coverage levels appear to be very low. I once spent 1 night in hospital ICU for a total cost of about $9k; and that was 10 years ago.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

TahoeAl said:


> I am no insurance expert, but some of those coverage levels appear to very low. I once spent 1 night in hospital ICU for a total cost of about $9k; and that was 10 years ago.


Just imagine if I kept them high. I would have been paying $3,500. It was tough my friend. I took a risk. But now I have a really good premium.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Been told New York is ticket hell anyways.


New York is tough man. My mistake was that I paid those tickets. People fight them. I was a bit shy and didn't approach the veteran drivers at the cab garage. They would have suggested to fight them.
Later they helped me and encouraged me. One guy was telling me not to worry. These things happen. He was telling me we are cab drivers. We are after the passengers and NYPD is after us &#128513; He was telling me not to plea guilty next time. No driver is guilty in New York &#128513;
Great great city of NY, and tough place. Oh my God!

I was a big fan of NYPD. Tough guys. SFPD were more laid back. Respects for both the forces


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Muhammad D said:


> Not a bad choice. Rubicons are the best afforable offroaders. 4Runner TRD Pro is an overall better vehicle, but Wrangler Rubicon is a better offroader.
> Hey, I gave you a $200,000 check. Get yourself a Power Wagon too &#128513;
> 
> View attachment 458123


Rubicon's and wrangler Jeep are money pit. They break down a lot and cost money to repair. No thank you .

PS; my own personal opinion before someone insult me .



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Been told New York is ticket hell anyways.


Try DC.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

https://www.armormax.com/armored-cars/bulletproof-lincoln-navigator-suv/


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Muhammad D said:


> Its 3rd grade English man.


*It's *3rd grade English*, M*an.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Older Chauffeur said:


> *It's *3rd grade English*, M*an.


Thanks for correcting me &#128526;


----------



## Rich2nyce (Jan 25, 2016)

Audi rs7 or Porsche 911 turbo s for me.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Rich2nyce said:


> Audi rs7 or Porsche 911 turbo s for me.


I was thinking Audi RS7 or S7 for touring, Mazda Miata for back roads and weekends, Toyota 4Runner for off-roading, 1980s BMW M3 E30 for track fun.

I think that is within budget.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

After reading the back and forth argument on page 1, I was ready to say that I'll just buy a little Matchbox toy and move on! :roflmao:


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

To answer properly though, I'd want a newer version of what I already have: a Toyota Highlander.
(loaded up with some add-ons, as much extended warranty as possible, etc)


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Or


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Mash Ghasem said:


> To answer properly though, I'd want a newer version of what I already have: a Toyota Highlander.
> (loaded up with some add-ons, as much extended warranty as possible, etc)
> :biggrin:


What the hell. The 2020 Highlander Limited V6 with all the bells and whistles won't cost more than $60,000, including the taxes and other fees. What about the other $140,000 that I am giving you? Go get an LX570 for your wife and a little Yaris for your daughter if you have one. I am feeling generous. Don't lose this opportunity. I am feeling like Dwayne Johnson of Uber drivers &#128513;


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Muhammad D said:


> What the hell. The 2020 Highlander Limited V6 with all the bells and whistles won't cost more than $60,000, including the taxes and other fees. What about the other $140,000 that I am giving you? Go get an LX570 for your wife and a little Yaris for your daughter if you have one. I am feeling generous. Don't lose this opportunity. I am feeling like Dwayne Johnson of Uber drivers &#128513;


First I'd have to buy a wife, before I can buy her an automobile.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Muhammad D said:


> You are given a $200,000 check. You can only buy a car with it. You can't cash it. It has to be given to car dealer.
> Before you say you buy the car and sell it later, I tell you, you are not allowed to do that. Now be a good boy/girl and go buy your dream car/s that you won't sell ever &#128513;
> 
> I will buy these. It will be over $200,000 but I will pay the difference out of pocket or take a loan &#128513;
> ...


Don't good muslims give out a fraction of their earnings as charity?


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

x100 said:


> Don't good muslims give out a fraction of their earnings as charity?


Yes, it is called Zakat, an annual charity. 2.5% of one's savings every year. It is seperate from other taxes imposed by the government, and has to be paid.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zakat


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

How to turn that car money to a few millions &#129300;


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## doggerel (Apr 23, 2017)

1969/70 Dodge Charger.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> I'd buy a big shiny red pickup and a small pink EV.
> 
> I'd plaster the pickup with Bernie, Coexist, and Save the spotted owl stickers. And cover the EV with Trump 2020, Socialism is evil, and a 'Don't tread on me' flag. Then I'd drive around and see how puzzled people get.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Dependable, Reliable, Durable, Overbuilt, Simple, Boring, Old, Gas hog, Offroading Champion, Overlanding Champion, the grandfather of all SUVs, the SUV that makes a 4Runner look good on gas, the SUV that every mechanic on the planet knows about and can fix, the SUV that towes the stupid Landrovers when they break down, the official SUV of the UN around the world, the SUV that you can depend on when vampires are chasing you. The one and only. Toyota Landcruiserrrrrrrrrrrr &#128513;


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

1955 Chevy just like the one I had in the early sixties, probably around $60k for a really nice, restored example. With the balance I would buy a Tesla Model S.


----------



## Rich2nyce (Jan 25, 2016)

Part of the question says A car.. which meant 1 for 200k. Then further down it says buy car(s). If just 1 car I'm staying 2020 porsche 911 turbo s. If multiple then I'm going..

2016 audi rs7 50-60k (track car)
2014 vw golf r 6spd manual 15k (project car)
2017 Mercedes GLE 63 60k (family car)
2016 BMW m4 manual 50k (daily driver)

Anything left is mod parts and tune lol


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Another favorite of mine. The sexy 6 X 6 70 series Toyota Landcruiser(Diesel)


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

And if I'm gonna go Toyota it gotta be:


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Muhammad D said:


> Yep. Because herb is producing "H" sound. On the other hand, we say an hour not a hour.


As a kid I always said herb with an h sound, but I understand it is technically more correct to make the h silent. So as a kid I'd say "A herb" but now I say "An urb"


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> As a kid I always said herb with an h sound, but I understand it is technically more correct to make the h silent. So as a kid I'd say "A herb" but now I say "An urb"


Actually, I mix British and American English sometimes. Because I learnt both simultaneously. An herb(h silent) is correct in AmE. While a herb is BrE. When I was a kid, I was taught incorrectly that an must be used with vowels. But that's not the right formulae. "A" sound is what actually matters for a and an. I learnt that later when I was over 15.
I also had tough time learning gerunds and infinitives. Like I want to talk to you, but not I want talking to you. Structures like this also gave me tough time to have a grip on, "I appreciate having been given the opportunity to express my views."
I had some really tough times. But I am glad I can speak half a dozen languages, every Afghan can.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

These were my father's cars, not sure about the year. VW Beetle, Russian Volga, Russian Lada, and Toyota Hilux Pickup(Tacoma's cousin). Now he drives a 4Runner(Hilux Surf in Afghanistan)

Volga and Lada pictures


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Muhammad D said:


> You are given a $200,000 check. You can only buy a car with it. You can't cash it. It has to be given to car dealer.
> Before you say you buy the car and sell it later, I tell you, you are not allowed to do that. Now be a good boy/girl and go buy your dream car/s that you won't sell ever &#128513;
> 
> I will buy these. It will be over $200,000 but I will pay the difference out of pocket or take a loan &#128513;
> ...


Does it have to be a "car"? I would like to buy one of these, but I think it isn't a "car":









A really nice big rig is one of the only vehicles I could imagine maybe buying for life and never seeking an upgrade for.

Or maybe something like this, but unfortunately I'm not sure this counts as a car either:









For $200,000, I'd rather buy a small prop plane than any car.









At $200,000, you can't quite afford a new Tesla Roadster. It meets the sticker price but add tax and you are SOL.

Honestly, I guess I'd just go with a Tesla Model 3 Dual Motor performance model. I like the model 3 the best because I think trunks are awesome. But for life? I really can't imagine any car for over 10 years. I'd put so many miles on it, it would be ridiculous, and it would get out of date fast.










Maybe I'd like the Tri-motor Cybertruck but that vehicle isn't out yet.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


>


That actually looks really good. No pics of the cargo area, though, so probably not too usable. 200K? Well... As the saying goes: there's an ass for every seat. &#129335;‍♂


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

TomTheAnt said:


> That actually looks really good. No pics of the cargo area, though, so probably not too usable. 200K? Well... As the saying goes: there's an ass for every seat. &#129335;‍♂


It's one of a kind I guess.

no other station wagon.

It's like if someone went around the world and made every vw bug disappear off the face of the planet and you had the only one in mint condition, you'll have a collectors item on hand and the price will jump crazy.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

This


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

The queen &#128120; said:


> This


So cute, I saw this and wanted









While we are @ it


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

sellkatsell44 said:


> So cute, I saw this and wanted
> 
> View attachment 458654
> 
> ...


That white fiat is amazing for the amalfi coast.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> Does it have to be a "car"? I would like to buy one of these, but I think it isn't a "car":
> 
> View attachment 458562
> 
> ...


If you can get an aircraft for $200,000, go for it man! I just mailed you the check. Enjoy!

I want this loaded with AMRAAMs and Sidewinders. But I don't think $200,000 can get me even just one AMRAAM, forget about the plane.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Delorian, with an upgraded flux capacitor.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Muhammad D said:


> You are given a $200,000 check. You can only buy a car with it. You can't cash it. It has to be given to car dealer.
> Before you say you buy the car and sell it later, I tell you, you are not allowed to do that. Now be a good boy/girl and go buy your dream car/s that you won't sell ever &#128513;
> 
> I will buy these. It will be over $200,000 but I will pay the difference out of pocket or take a loan &#128513;
> ...


 I'm still waiting, where's my $200,000 check?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

One of these:










In this:










Or:


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

I want this 6-wheel drive Acura I found on Google Maps streetview.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

2020 BMW I8 Coupe fully Loaded in Copper color. Along with a Level 3 charging station for the house which can be purchased as an option at the dealer.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

SHalester said:


> You better lose one of your choices since i doubt you will be able to afford the insurance on the vette. -o:
> 
> For me it would be a S type Tesla fully loaded. Maybe 2 of them; one for wife unit.


I thought you were thinking one for parts...


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

@sellkatsell44 has great taste. I wanna be the scrub in the passenger seat of one of those classic coupes. We can ride to the beach, walk the dog and chill. I'll pay her back with a lengthy foot rub and ass massage &#129303; ☺

For my car, it would be something like this below. I can run over a bunch of COVID zombies on my way to the grocery store. Piling through the dead bodies shouldn't be a problem with this beast.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Muhammad D said:


> You are given a $200,000 check. You can only buy *a* car with it.


You already broke your own rule. A car means ONE car.



Muhammad D said:


> 2020 Landcruiser.
> 2020 Corvette
> 2020 Toyota Camry XSE V6(My daily driver)


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

amazinghl said:


> You already broke your own rule. A car means ONE car.


Fellow pedant here: "you can only buy a car" could mean "you can only buy _a type of thing that is a car_" or it could mean "you can only buy _one single car_". The context of the rest of the post suggests it is definitely the former and definitely not the latter.

If deliberately misunderstanding the point is a joke, consider this response to be a case of unintentionally misunderstanding the point.


----------



## Ubervader (Mar 20, 2020)

Muhammad D said:


> You are given a $200,000 check. You can only buy a car with it. You can't cash it. It has to be given to car dealer.
> Before you say you buy the car and sell it later, I tell you, you are not allowed to do that. Now be a good boy/girl and go buy your dream car/s that you won't sell ever &#128513;
> 
> I will buy these. It will be over $200,000 but I will pay the difference out of pocket or take a loan &#128513;
> ...


Good choice.
Here in Oz your list would set me up for around $350 000AUD at least.
No Corvette yet but Camaro ZR1 is $150 000AUD


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Ubervader said:


> Good choice.
> Here in Oz your list would set me up for around $350 000AUD at least.
> No Corvette yet but Camaro ZR1 is $150 000AUD


I am not sure but I heard countries like Singapore and Australia have crazy taxes on cars. How much is a basic Toyota Corolla in Australia?


----------



## Ubervader (Mar 20, 2020)

Muhammad D said:


> I am not sure but I heard countries like Singapore and Australia have crazy taxes on cars. How much is a basic Toyota Corolla in Australia?


Australia doesn't have taxes like Singapore.
But have 30% of luxury car tax for every vehicle above $70 000AUD 
Corolla starts at $22 000 ZR version around $30 000 
Camry $27 000-$45 000


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Ubervader said:


> Australia doesn't have taxes like Singapore.
> But have 30% of luxury car tax for every vehicle above $70 000AUD
> Corolla starts at $22 000 ZR version around $30 000
> Camry $27 000-$45 000


You guys have these that we don't get in the US. The 70 series Diesel Landcruisers. I love them
When I visit AUS, I will drive one of these and play the land down under song &#128513;


----------



## Ubervader (Mar 20, 2020)

Yep great for Australian conditions V8 single turbo Diesel.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> View attachment 464150
> View attachment 464151
> View attachment 464152


Considered by most to be the most beautiful car ever built. I prefer it in British Racing Green.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> Considered by most to be the most beautiful car ever built. I prefer it in British Racing Green.
> 
> View attachment 464154


I'll take any color. Red. Black. White. Grey.

But I might repaint it in the british racing green if I get it for 0 because I now have $ to paint in any color I want &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I'll take any color. Red. Black. White. Grey.
> 
> But I might repaint it in the british racing green if I get it for 0 because I now have $ to paint in any color I want &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;


I have a guy for that

(painting it)


----------

